# How much Chicken and Rice for a Puppy?



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

We have our 10 1/2 week-old GSD puppy Juno (21 lbs) on a chicken and rice diet due to diarrhea and coccidia. Just completed her medication and the coccidia is now gone!! About to slowly move back to Wellness but can anyone tell me how much chicken and rice she should be eating a day. We've been giving her 3 cups of food a day for the last 7 days. 1 cup in the morning, 1 in the afternoon and 1 in the evening. Each meal is 1/2 cup rice and 1/2 cup chicken. Is that about the right amount?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope someone can answer you  I have my almost 9 month old pup on the same diet and I give her about 1 1/2 C rice with 1/2 to 3/4 C chicken 3 times a day but I am not sure of what your girl should be on. I guess you could always check with your vet. Yah for her Coccidia being gone


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup was having problems i fed the
same amount of the bland diet as you do.

sometimes i would cut back on some of
the rice and add fresh baked pumpkin.

if you're going to use pumpkin in the can
use the kind with only water added (not
pie mix).


----------



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! Very much appreciated!


----------

